# Yet another Spaceliner question. Did they...?



## jpromo (May 11, 2012)

Was there ever a painted frame with a white 7 tank? I have a red painted bike with tabs for the 7 tank and I just picked up a tank for it.

The tank was previously red but has faded to nearly all white. I know the painted straight tanks were white but all I've seen for painted 7's is a red tank. I would much rather paint mine white than to try and color match the red, especially on my heavily patina'd bike. Thanks! Catalog pages would be very helpful if they did this scheme.


----------



## BrentP (May 11, 2012)

The late model (1966-68) painted Spaceliners came with a red tank only (Men's Model# 46305), just like this one.  Check your serial number and verify that digits 4-9 match that number.  The 10th digit should be 1 to indicate it is the new-style bike, versus the original style (1964-65) which has a 0 as the 10th digit.






It was never shown in color in any of the catalogs, but you can see in this B&W catalog image (from its introduction in late 1965) that the tank obviously isn't white and looks like it matches the frame color (center of page).


----------

